

Add Telephone Number Links With HTML5 - paulund
http://www.paulund.co.uk/add-telephone-number-links-with-html5

======
mooism2
_tel:01234567890_

So, taking that as a UK phone number, what's the syntax to make it work from
other countries? I'd guess tel:+441234567890, but is a plus sign allowed
there?

